# Apple iPod Nano 3G 4GB + Creative EP630 any good?



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

can u tell me from experience? Whats hot and not? Any other products i shud consider?


----------



## latino_ansari (May 28, 2008)

I use the same combo and suggest u should go with the same Apple Ipod Nano 3G 4GB + Creative EP630....

Enjoy!....


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

Thanks bro! Up soo late at night?

Are there any alternatives i should consider!


----------



## enticer86 (May 28, 2008)

Bro am using the 3G nano, and I'd advise you to use the iPod's bundled earphones first. They are quite ok, are much better than earlier Apple earphones + the new Nano has equaliser controls. So set it at Acoustic and enjoy!


----------



## ring_wraith (May 28, 2008)

Honestly, no. You can do a lot better. Consider getting a Sony Walkman Series DAP. They come with great in-the-ear earphones and sound a lot better than the nano.


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2008)

Dude I don't know what's the price range you are looking for! I presume it's around 10k. I recently bought Cowon A3 and I can't tell you how happy I'm for buying it. Let me know your budget then I can give you a suggestion about the same if you can opt for other players.


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

I can certainly vouch for the iPod nano.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

10k


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

ipod touch is a hundred times better when compared to ipod nano fatty.

Creative Zen would be a lot better option when compared to ipod nano. 

Reason:

8gig for 8k
2.5" High resolution color TFT display (320 x 240 pixels, 16.7 million color support)
Up to 30 hours of continuous audio playback
Up to 5 hours of continuous video playback
audio support: MP3, WMA, non-protected AAC, WAV and Audible 2,3 and 4
video support: MJPEG, WMV9 and (with transcoding - MPEG1 and 2, MPEG4-SP, DivX 4 and 5 and XviD). for ipod, you need to convert each and every video to MP4 which is real headache.

Album Art
    FM radio with 32 presets
    Voice recorder
    Clock and alarm function
    Volume restriction
    Customizable main menu
    Functions as an external hard drive
    8 EQ settings (Acoustic, classical, disco, jazz, new age, pop, rock and vocal)

If you have 10k in hand, go for the Creative Zen 16gig player.

*us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=16999&nav=1

If you are apple fan, getting ipod touch will be a lot better option than getting ugly fat nano.


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2008)

May I suggest a Cowon D2? or a creative Zen. Cheaper and better sound quality.
For headphones, check out sennhieser MX560(aprrox 800 rs) or if you're going a little higher-end the PX-100(pretty good bang for the buck) or PXC-150(if you want noise cancellation... they come with a little stick, which needs its own battery, but its a pain to carry around). If you want the In-ear type i'd recommend the CX series with emphasis on the CX500


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

yes. Cowon D2 is also an excellent player but it's price is very high in India I think.

4gig itself is around 12k afaik.


----------



## ajayritik (May 29, 2008)

Cowon A3 would have been an option if your budget were around 14k.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

D2 is gud but not available here in my city or ebay.in


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

^^ What about Creative Zen and Cowon A3?


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

no Cowon things cause they arent available here. Need to think abt Zen Vision W


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

Check for Creative Zen (new flash player that replaces zenvision W). Zenvision W is getting older and it's bulky too.

zenvision W 30gig is around 14k i think


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2008)

Is there an official cowon dealer in delhi?


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

yeah i think so there is one in Delhi


----------



## okzune (Sep 10, 2008)

i advise u use cx300 or sony ex71.

my web:www.esshop.cn


----------

